# advice on streaming tv from uk



## mackers26

Hi there.

A thread i seen before about streaming shows from the uk seems to have disappeared. Can anyone give me some advice on how to do it. We have been using expat shield for last 6 months & it has stopped working, we also tried vpn called expat network which worked for a few days. Maybe my version of windows (windows 7) isn't compatible or maybe my laptop isn't powerful enough. I'm not technically minded so i need some help.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz

mackers26 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> A thread i seen before about streaming shows from the uk seems to have disappeared. Can anyone give me some advice on how to do it. We have been using expat shield for last 6 months & it has stopped working, we also tried vpn called expat network which worked for a few days. Maybe my version of windows (windows 7) isn't compatible or maybe my laptop isn't powerful enough. I'm not technically minded so i need some help.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Sorry. That may be my fault. Had a clear out of all posts/threads over 3 years old recently.

Have you tried removing expatshield and re-installing ?

If not, maybe try VPN Services | GoTrusted.com or Fast Internet, Broadband, DialUp, Homeline & Calling Plans | Slingshot or Unblock-Us - smarter faster VPN
Seem to be many who use these services.


----------



## kiwigser

We were using Unblock us from Canada but started to get problems with UK tv, we now use Unotelly, cost is $4.99 per month. No vpn, fast, all TV stations around the world. You just download a app and get 8 days free trial without passing over your credit card. Just been watching Poirot, Pointless and "Would I lie to you"


----------



## toadsurfer

What kind of problems were you getting? Unblock Us just stopped working for us too but just with UK TV streaming sites.


----------



## kiwigser

*Unblock us*



toadsurfer said:


> What kind of problems were you getting? Unblock Us just stopped working for us too but just with UK TV streaming sites.


Yes, I could not get BBC or ITV, everything else seemed to work. I went to there forum and about 4 kiwis were having the same problem. We would get different agents (new shifts) asking the same questions and not coming up with answers. I got pissed off and changed company to unotelly. It just works, no hassle, although you still need to supply a postcode for ITV and STV, buts that's no problem. Very pleased with new company. I live in the sticks, but still can watch UK TV.


----------



## mackers26

unblock us just won't work for me, not sure why. Iwas using expat shield for months without a problem but it stopped working when we moved house. I uninstalled it then downloaded again but i only worked for a few days. I'm now using Hola, but it only works for ITV. Hola offers a premium service for a fee but i'm gonna leave it as i need to update my computer then i might give it or Unotelly a blast. 

Cheers chaps!


----------



## toadsurfer

I've now switched to unotelly after unblock Us stopped working for UK TV and their support was hopeless. Works great.


----------



## SaffaNZ

mackers26 said:


> unblock us just won't work for me, not sure why. Iwas using expat shield for months without a problem but it stopped working when we moved house. I uninstalled it then downloaded again but i only worked for a few days. I'm now using Hola, but it only works for ITV. Hola offers a premium service for a fee but i'm gonna leave it as i need to update my computer then i might give it or Unotelly a blast.
> 
> Cheers chaps!


unblock-us won't work on all ISP's. You need to make sure that your ISP does not have a transparent proxy. Vodafone Cable (ex Telstraclear) and Telecom won't work. To get around this you need a static IP address. Ask your ISP for one.

There is plenty of information I have found out about this on geekzone.co.nz


----------



## kiwigser

*Telecom and unotelly*

Unotelly works with Telecom, I am a subscriber. There is always Slingshot, who offer their Global Mode (or something like that) as part of their package. Its for "so your overseas visitors can watch international TV". Unblock-us did work with Telecom 'til I had the problem.

I do not have a static IP.

If you do wish to try out Unotelly search for their app, its much easier than changing your DNS and works across all your computers. Its not straight forward to find it.


I cannot put the link in as "I am not an active member" ????


----------



## dolphinfish

google 'surfeasy' its a dongle you purchase and might be useful


----------



## jawnbc

I've been using unblock us as well, but since switching to Actrix it's been a ******. Will check out Unotelly though I suspect it's PC only


----------

